# very non-helpful mac chat



## hypergrl273 (Apr 12, 2006)

this was not very helpful at all, i already knew all that i wanted some original ideas. 

oh and a quick story...i went to my mac counter today and asked for fix + and the ma said fix what...she didn't know what it was! i had to show it to her! i think she was new because i have never seen her before but come on how do you work there and not know what fix+ is.

One of our Artists will be with you shortly. At the end of this chat session, you may request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
 Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Vanessa. How may I assist you?
Jill: Hi i only have a few mac eyeshadows (honesty, antiqued, tempting, pink venus, pink freeze, and trax) and i was wondering if you could give me some suggestions for color combos and where to apply them
Vanessa: I would love to help! How are you using those colours now?
Jill: ummm well i'm really just using honesty allover the lid and antiqued in the crease, and i also use pink freeze allover the lid and trax in the crease....i don't really know what to do with tempting and pink venus. 
Vanessa: Tempting is wonderful as a crease colour with Ricepaper on the highlight.
Vanessa: Use Embark as a liner too
Vanessa: Click here for the MAC Eye Shadow page.
Jill: that sounds nice, i've tried ricepaper before but haven't bought it yet...any ideas for pink venus
Vanessa: Yes, Pink Venus looks great when you us it softly on the lid and apply Phloof Eye Shadow in the brow bone.
Jill: thanks
Vanessa: This makes for a soft and natural look.


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Well why didn't you tell her you wanted more ideas.  From your tone in the chat it seems you were ok with what she said, and she really wouldn't know that you had that information unless you told her.


----------



## alysia (Apr 12, 2006)

you had an unhelpful chat too? the second girl I talked to to me to put spring up on my lid & than sushi flower in my crease... when I asked her for interesting ways to use my springup. *facedesk*


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh well i guess i'll just have to voice what i'm looking for better.


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 12, 2006)

That sounds like an interesting combo to me...?


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 12, 2006)

I dont get it. It seemed like a decent enough conversation to me. Its also not very easy to explain things like this when you dont have the person in front of you. Makeup is a very hands on experience.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 12, 2006)

it was ok...i'm not saying they were bad ideas i was just expecting more than i got....i get what ya'll are saying though, it would be really hard to give mu advice over the internet.


----------



## SushiFlower (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypergrl273* 
_oh and a quick story...i went to my mac counter today and asked for fix + and the ma said fix what...she didn't know what it was! i had to show it to her! i think she was new because i have never seen her before but come on how do you work there and not know what fix+ is._

 
Maybe it was her first day and she was not totally familiar with that particular product. She may have studied all the other products & possibly forgot this one. I'm sure she won't forget this one again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 MAC has so many products it must be really hard for a new employee to remember all of them!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 13, 2006)

You know, people aren't mind readers and they don't have perfect memories. If you want something more specific, you can ask for it at the time instead of moaning after the fact - and acting high in the instep because you know something a possibly new employee doesn't is hardly an endearing trait.

My tolerance for passive-aggression is minimal today.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 13, 2006)

I was having a bad day when i posted this....i know i sound bitchy, i'm not usually like that.


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm having an unhelpful MAC live chat too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She won't talk to me! HAha. Oh my. It's been 10+ minutes since I've said something. But what's weird is, it didn't say "Someone will assist you shortly" or something. It's odd.


----------



## Summer (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a problem with Vanessa too. I told her I bought prussian eyeliner and that I love it and it makes my eyes pop. I also  asked her for ideas of what shadows I can wear with it. 

Her reply to my question was: Have you had a chance to try prussian yet? It's a nice color!

um, yeah, that's just what I got telling her. She totally blew off my question.

to be fair, anything could of been on her mind that day. Maybe she was having a bad day, or she was preoccupied for something.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 3, 2006)

Aww its OK. I mean I think its hard to ask for stuff online because you can sometimes come across as bitchy when all you want is just more looks. It's a fine line to walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway-for your items you have why not try these eye looks? :honesty, antiqued, tempting, pink venus, pink freeze, and trax)

Use Honesty from lashline to crease
Use Tempting in your crease color
Antiqued as a liner and smudged up on the outer and inner "V"s of your eyes making sure to go into the crease on the outer "V"
 and BLEND

This will create a nice smokey bronzed eye look!

Or you could use Pink Venus from lashline to crease, then use tempting with the same technique as above

And you can use this for the pinks:
Pink Freeze from lashline to just above the crease
Pink Venus from lashline and in the "V"s again (its different textures!), then use trax as an eyeliner.

Or you can use Pink freeze on one half of your eye, use Pink Venus on the other half, then use Trax in your crease, and inner and outer V to create a smokey plum eye

The possibilities are endless its just playing around with stuff


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_Aww its OK. I mean I think its hard to ask for stuff online because you can sometimes come across as bitchy when all you want is just more looks. It's a fine line to walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway-for your items you have why not try these eye looks? :honesty, antiqued, tempting, pink venus, pink freeze, and trax)

Use Honesty from lashline to crease
Use Tempting in your crease color
Antiqued as a liner and smudged up on the outer and inner "V"s of your eyes making sure to go into the crease on the outer "V"
 and BLEND

This will create a nice smokey bronzed eye look!

Or you could use Pink Venus from lashline to crease, then use tempting with the same technique as above

And you can use this for the pinks:
Pink Freeze from lashline to just above the crease
Pink Venus from lashline and in the "V"s again (its different textures!), then use trax as an eyeliner.

Or you can use Pink freeze on one half of your eye, use Pink Venus on the other half, then use Trax in your crease, and inner and outer V to create a smokey plum eye

The possibilities are endless its just playing around with stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you! that's the kind of thing i was looking for in that chat. I'm not very good at explaining myself.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_You know, people aren't mind readers and they don't have perfect memories. If you want something more specific, you can ask for it at the time instead of moaning after the fact - and acting high in the instep because you know something a possibly new employee doesn't is hardly an endearing trait.

My tolerance for passive-aggression is minimal today._

 

I honestly didn't mean for that to come across rude, sorry if it did but, but you don't have to be so harsh


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2007)

Actually I feel you pain.  I've gotten really great color advice, and really lackluster color advice from Live Chat Artists.  Even when I have asked, "Well is there anything else this color works with?" or tried to get into a chat with another artist, they still refered me to the previous advice.


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2007)

I don't understand, it sounds like the MA gave some new combo ideas?


----------

